# Is architecture worth it?



## Fibonacci (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm 22 years old. Just finished one year of interior atchitecture but decided to take this year off to sort out my mental health issues (mainly anxiety and depression) 
At this rate I'll be 29 by the time I get my licence. If everything goes to plan. 

My other options: 

Switch major to interior design - a lot more creative and interesting. At least that's what it seems like from seeing other students' work. 

Start from year 1 and do compeltly different course. E.g. Product design or graphic design. This means more debt! 

Although I'd much rather prefer working as an architect than an interior designer. I just don't think I'm mentally fit enough. Most projects have been group work, which I hate! 
I have trouble focusing and managing my stress. 

Some advice would be appreciated. Especially from those who have studied architecture.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

From what I understand architects usually work in groups on projects, at least with an engineer for the technical side of things. Perhaps not as much in interior architecture? If it is, then perhaps you should see if you could overcome the anxiety enough to enjoy some groupwork, if that is what you will be doing not only during your studies, but also after. That could be a bit different though, as you might work with the same people for long and get to know them and how to work best together etc.

I will apply for the architecture program for the next fall I think, part of what I like is that it is not as socially intensive as what I have been doing (school and elderly care), but more so that it is creative and one get to use that Ne(which helps me a bit when feeling down), it is social but at a distance so to speak, planning places for people to live, without having to meet them in person that much.

Is groupwork your biggest problem with the course? are there any other?


----------



## Fibonacci (Sep 15, 2013)

attic said:


> From what I understand architects usually work in groups on projects, at least with an engineer for the technical side of things. Perhaps not as much in interior architecture? If it is, then perhaps you should see if you could overcome the anxiety enough to enjoy some groupwork, if that is what you will be doing not only during your studies, but also after. That could be a bit different though, as you might work with the same people for long and get to know them and how to work best together etc.
> 
> I will apply for the architecture program for the next fall I think, part of what I like is that it is not as socially intensive as what I have been doing (school and elderly care), but more so that it is creative and one get to use that Ne(which helps me a bit when feeling down), it is social but at a distance so to speak, planning places for people to live, without having to meet them in person that much.
> 
> Is groupwork your biggest problem with the course? are there any other?


Thanks for replying . 

I chose architecture for similar reasons. i like the idea of designing spaces for people to inhabit and have an influence on their everyday lives. 


That's not the biggest problem. I think all design careers involve working with others. 

What bothers me is that the course does not prepare you for 'real life'. Studying architecture is very different to working as an architect. 
most people go into architecture wanting to become designers, but most will end up being projects architects (which doesn't involve much design work, if at all) 

Also, the whole seven year course and the exams at the end. Not sure if I want to do that to be honest. I'm just surprised that most of my classmates aren't aware of all this. 

I guess I should quit while its early.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Architecture is a really tough field to forge a career in unless you have contacts, or are the type of person who makes contacts easily.

That said, you will have more options if you finish architecture vs dropping back to interior design..


----------



## lizw47 (Jan 12, 2015)

Architects spend a lot of their time working in groups. When you take on a project, you aren't going to do it by yourself; you are going to have to work with lots of other people in order to get the job done. 

If working by yourself is more of your style, maybe you should consider taking on some internships to figure out which branch of architecture or design is best suited for you. Maybe intern at an interior design studio to see if you could see yourself in that environment.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Fibonacci said:


> I'm 22 years old. Just finished one year of interior atchitecture but decided to take this year off to sort out my mental health issues (mainly anxiety and depression)
> At this rate I'll be 29 by the time I get my licence. If everything goes to plan.
> 
> My other options:
> ...


Okay, you should know and I looked into this field. A lot of people in Architecture go on to become free agent contractors. Which means you have to sell your designs and your projects will last months up to years but you will most likely be paid for all that time. So not necessarily a steady pay check. Interior design is another semi related field. I would possibly try getting a new field that can compliment architecture. You can possibly try engineering as your other major. They have fields that use Architecture and Engineering together. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architectural_engineering

Either way good luck with Life OP.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I took a 2 year pre-professional program at an Architecture school(in Canada.) I've since changed my career ambitions, but I know that some of my classmates went on to get their masters and now work as landscape architects and architects. My two cents:

- Architecture school can be quite an overwhelming, stressful experience. There are constant deadlines, harsh critics, and hyper-competitive classmates. I personally enjoyed large swathes of it in spite of that. If you self-manage really well and don't take things too personal it seems like it could be relatively painless, however. 

- You need to really love computer-aided drafting, 3d modelling/BIM(Revit), and using the Adobe suite (mostly photoshop.) From what I've seen most architects plug away on drawings most of the day.

- It's great if you like the creative, historical, and social (being an "activist of the end user") aspects of architecture, but the architect who are truly happy are those who get excited about how buildings are put together. And I mean literally put together. Most buildings are built out of the same small subset of materials, using a similarly small subset of techniques (steel frame skeleton, concrete slabs, etc.) If you can't get excited about the different ways to use and interface these elements then you won't be happy as an architect, as that is 90% architecture. In school they will emphasize construction maybe 25% of the time, don't be fooled.

- Only 5-10% of architects get the jobs everyone wants. If you want to work for Bjarke Ingels, OMA, etc, keep in mind that you will be competing with students who are similarly thirsty, but who are top students from the Ivy league schools. The number of starchitect firms isn't really that many compared to the number of graduates pumped out every year.

- There is a lot of BS in architecture, "archi-speak" as some call it, but it doesn't represent the profession that well. Not all architects are hipsters wearing scarves and waving their hands all about as they talk. Try not to judge the profession by the kind of weirdos you'll meet in architecture school(if you decide to go.)

- If you are drawn to the more whimsical, creative types of work than landscape architecture could be a great alternative. There are generally not as many constraints placed on them when designing, and I believe that a higher proportion of their work is publicly funded. If you want a creative job but aren't married with the idea of architecture, I would seriously look into it. 

Also, ArchDaily has a lot of good articles and videos for students, prospective architects. Here's one which really put the nail in the coffin for me when I was deciding to pursue a different field:

Norman Fosterâ€™s Advice for the Young: â€œFind Something You Believe Inâ€� | ArchDaily

Also, here's one of the most interesting landscape architecture firms if you don't know much about that field:

http://www.west8.nl


----------

